# New tattoo!



## Hadley4000 (Dec 30, 2009)

Birthday present from my mom 







The (painful) process






It is a Japanese hannya mask. is not finished yet. I am getting it filled in and shaded at a later date. There is about 2 hours more work left to finish it. This is my 5th tattoo.


There are videos to come.


----------



## ianini (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks cool.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 30, 2009)

That's cool.
How painful is it?
I want Jack the king of the pumpkin patch on the left side of my back (Jack should be tall and skinny). I also want "ROTHFUS" on my back jersey style, that'd be cool. Maybe a Batman logo or a Clandestine BatHeart logo would be cool. I'm just too young.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 30, 2009)

Edmund said:


> That's cool.
> How painful is it?
> I want Jack the king of the pumpkin patch on the left side of my back (Jack should be tall and skinny). I also want "ROTHFUS" on my back jersey style, that'd be cool. Maybe a Batman logo or a Clandestine BatHeart logo would be cool. I'm just too young.





Not the worst I've had, but it did hurt. The worst was on my left calf.


----------



## catherine (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow , that's cool

I have a spide in the left shoulder

in fact ,indeed pain


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 30, 2009)

Are tattoos always worth the pain? :/


----------



## Kyle Barry (Dec 30, 2009)

Does it have a meaning of some sort or...just looks amazing?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 30, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> Are tattoos always worth the pain? :/



Yes! %10000000!



Kyle Barry said:


> Does it have a meaning of some sort or...just looks amazing?




The Hannya is a bride who grew so jealous she grew horns, so the tattoo shows what jealously can do to the world.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 30, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Kyle Barry said:
> 
> 
> > Does it have a meaning of some sort or...just looks amazing?
> ...



People often think tattoos are something only "meat-heads" and scum get. This is proof that there is also something deeper behind the tattoo. Interesting.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm so jealous.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 30, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle Barry said:
> ...





All of mine have meaning.






In support of my brother, who is battling brain cancer.






Representing my faith.






The koi, in Japanese mythology had to fight its way upstream, to get to its destination where it would flourish and reach its goal of being a dragon.







Rather compplicated to explain, but is also very meaningful. Designed by me.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 31, 2009)

Your Magen David tattoo is one of the most ironic things I've sen.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 31, 2009)

too bad religion is ones personal interpretation of something. Obviously Hadley doesn't believe in this particular practice of Judasim, but nonetheless feels at home with being Jewish.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 31, 2009)

I love the meaning behind the placement of your star, Hadley.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 31, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> too bad religion is ones personal interpretation of something. Obviously Hadley doesn't believe in this particular practice of Judasim, but nonetheless feels at home with being Jewish.





Very nicely put, Dan!

Leviticus 19:28 roughly translates to


> Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD.




The cutting flesh for the dead was part of a Pagan ritual, where a person would gash themselves to mourn the dead. They also in some circumstances would rub pigment into the wound, leaving a mark on them. I personally see that as banning that specific ritual, and not all tattooing.

Also,


> "One shall say, 'I am the Lord's,' and another shall use the name of Jacob, and another *shall mark his arm* 'of the Lord' and adopt the name of Israel"


 (Isaiah 44)


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > too bad religion is ones personal interpretation of something. Obviously Hadley doesn't believe in this particular practice of Judasim, but nonetheless feels at home with being Jewish.
> ...



Much respect for being able to back up your beleifs. Great artwork as well. 

If your body is a temple of god, it should look rockin =)


----------

